# Tyco Tires



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Just verifying what you should/probably already know. I left this set of Tyco tires in one of the AW plastic lids... You can see the damage they will do if you leave them on plastic shelves or coated/painted/varnished wooden shelves. Some strong stuff in this compound... I'm thinking tire recall!!! RM


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Finally proof of the Hendrick/Gordon tire soaking controversy!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Not only do the tires melt anything they touch, but those black Mattel rims all cracked in half on all the chassis I had which had them. 21st century Chinese junk!


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

*WOW*
Where did you buy them I don't what any part
of them.
Are you saying that the compound did the rims in too.
Thanks for bring this up buyer beware for sure.
Could get expensive depending where you left them..

gt40


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

These were tires that came on some of the replacement chassis from Mattel a few years ago. Some of the other/newer Tyco tires will also do that especially if you display them on plastic shelving or even furniture type bookcases that have a sealer finish...RM


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tires*

toss them tyco tires in the trash use good pvt 10,s from heister.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They eat track if you park your cars on it too!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

It's a strange thing with those tires. They do not eat through the plastic baggie supplied with the chassis, so that is one way to store the chassis if you leave the tires on them. Nor do they eat the rims.

But that is still no reason to keep them around.

However, I wouldn't complain to Mattel. They are far more likely to stop producing the chassis than address your concerns or fix the issue.

Joe


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

wow, 
a friend of mine displayed his Tyco Stompers on a piece of track.
the tires melted to the track. don't know what brand track was.

Tom


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

tgallaway said:


> wow,
> a friend of mine displayed his Tyco Stompers on a piece of track.
> the tires melted to the track. don't know what brand track was.
> 
> Tom


The Stompers were produced by Tyco before Mattel bought the company and long before Mattel started using tires which melt plastic. If he has Stompers which are melting the track, someone must have put some of these Mattel tires on those cars - Tyco tires did not eat plastic.

I cannot remember exactly when I first discovered this problem. I know cars from the last of the Mattel electric race sets had problem tires along with all the battery powered sets. No Tyco cars should have this issue.

If you do decide to keep the tires on the chassis and want to put them on a plastic surace, either put paper or tape under the tires. For my show cases, I laid down masking tape over the track and this stopped the tires from eating the track. The tape does turn a little black under the tires which must mean the tires still leak something, but not enough to cause any damage that I can see.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've run across a few JL tires that broke down to a gooey mass in my tire bin. I can't say if they were or weren't exposed to Mattel tires and that's what did them in.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Some Tyco Tires did eat track, I know the knobby truck tires will stick if sitting to long


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I've run across a few JL tires that broke down to a gooey mass in my tire bin. I can't say if they were or weren't exposed to Mattel tires and that's what did them in.



I've had original JL Tjets ooze oily residue out of the tires over time. Not ever JL release -- just some of them, and even just some models in a particular release. Must have been something done part way thru the manufacturing process of the tires. Definitely something to replace/upgrade on the older releases.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

plastic worms for fishing will do the same thing...must be something in the compound???


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

thanks Joe,
these were original Tyco Stomper tires and they spent over 10 years
displayed in the same spot. they did have some kind of reaction to the track and 
adhered themselves to the track. wasn't a complete melt down but you could not get them off without tearing them up.
Thansk Tom


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

tgallaway said:


> thanks Joe,
> these were original Tyco Stomper tires and they spent over 10 years
> displayed in the same spot. they did have some kind of reaction to the track and
> adhered themselves to the track. wasn't a complete melt down but you could not get them off without tearing them up.
> Thansk Tom


Interesting. Anyone know if other manufacturers had anything like this happen with their tires after years (or months) sitting on plastic?

On the flip side, do you know of tires that did NOT do this?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Modern problems*

Oh say it aint so.....crap tires from China!!!???

It's a cost cutting measure called substitution. Akin to the old bait and switch they are just thumbing the additive bottles at the rubber department. 

Once they got your money they dont care whether it melts down or not. They've already pocketed the money they didnt spend on producing or purchasing a quality part in the first place, see? It's just got to have enough stabilizer in it to hold on long enough to get sold, run around the track until lil Johnny gets bored; or the warranty that isnt worth the paper it's printed on expires, whichever comes first.

This is what supports quality after market tire makers like Tom and Jack, AND helps keep the junk lot market up when folks are prowling for vintage replacements. Checked the value on vintage hides lately?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I have had problems with Tyco tires. My cars are all sitting on foam rubber or foam plastic. The symptoms vary.

Oil dripping off tires.

Rear tires dried, cracked, and full of goo. Flat on bottom.

Front tires turning wheels to goo. Tires migrate off wheels. This is on 440-X2.

I have replaced most of them. Since these cars don't see action, I am not too concerned about tire quality, as long as they don't self destruct.

I had a drawer full of used AFX tires. I knew they were shot when I picked up the drawer and it rattled. The tires were rock hard.

I have also seen track and controllers eaten up by the controller cables.

Stay away from the mash drawer liners from Harbor Freight. They eat plastic.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, I had a Plano box with Mattel chassis in the top, I left on the fourth level of some cheap shelves in the garage for a couple years.

Well, you know that scene in Alien when the blood melts through several floors?...

Yeah, that's right.


----------

